# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Δαγκώνει!!!!!

## ananda

Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό ήθελα να ρωτήσω σχετικά με το θέμα " Ο παπαγάλος μου όσο μεγαλώνει του αρέσει να δαγκώνει τα χέρια μου όλο και περισσότερο  "
Είναι ένα sun conuraki 1 έτους τώρα .
Το πήρα από εκτροφείο ήρεμο .
Από την πρώτη μέρα μου ερχόταν στα χέρια και στον ώμο.
Τελευταία έχει αλλάξει συμπεριφορά.
Όταν πάω στο κλουβί του και του δίνω το χέρι μου αρχίζει τις δαγκωματιές και τσιμπιές
Πρέπει να σκύψω με τον ώμο μου για να καθίσει επάνω.
'Οποιος μπορεί να μου πει τι λάθος έχω κάνει παρακαλώ....

----------


## vagelis76

Το λάθος που έχεις κάνει δε το ξέρω.Ξέρω όμως οτι συνεχίζεις να κάνεις λάθος που του κάνεις το χατίρι να ανεβαίνει στον ώμο σου απευθείας και όχι στο χέρι σου.Με λίγα λόγια σε έχει του "ποδιού του" και σε κάνει να σκύβεις για να ανέβει....έχει καταφέρει να σε υποτάξει όσο δε πάει....
Εγώ θα έκανα το εξής....
Θα άνοιγα το κλουβί,θα του έδινα χέρι και αν δεν ανέβαινε για να βγεί έξω,απλά θα έκλεινα το κλουβί και δε θα τον έβγαζα.Και θα το συνέχιζα μέχρι να με ακολουθήσει το σωστό τρόπο που πρέπει να βγαίνει έξω..
Επίσης αν με δάγκωνε την ώρα που του έδινα το χέρι μου...θα έκανα το ίδιο πράγμα....κλείσιμο κλουβιού και παραμονή μέσα στο κλουβί του μέχρι να μη με δαγκώνει.
Εγώ αυτό κάνω όταν το δικό μου κονούρα(Παταγονίας) για κάποιο λόγο προσπαθεί να με δαγκώσει όταν βάζω το χέρι μου στο κλουβί.Και σε πληροφορώ ότι φεύγοντας,του μιλάω και του εξηγώ το λόγο που έκλεισα το κλουβί και δε βγήκε,Με φωνάζει ζητώντας να τον βγάλω....Επιστρέφω μετά από λίγα λεπτά και ακολουθεί από μόνος του τη σωστή διαδικασία γιατί ξέρει οτι αν δε το κάνει θα παραμείνει πάλι μέσα.

Εσύ μάλλον χρησιμοποιείς πάρα πολύ τον ώμο και κάποιες φορές έσκυψες να ανέβει απευθείας σε αυτόν γιατί ίσως είχες απασχολημένα  τα χέρια σου(υποθέτω) και του καλόάρεσε του κυρίου/ας.....Πρέπει να τη κόψετε αυτή τη συνήθεια.Και αφού το πουλι είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι και εξημερωμένο δε θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο πιστεύω.

----------


## nicktzad

το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω.οχι σε αυτο το σημειο της Αγγελικης αλλα το εχω ομως.ορισμενες φορες ειναι φρονιμος και δεν τσιμπαει αλλα αλλες φορες τσιμπαει τοσο πολυ που ειναι αδυνατον να κανω αυτο που λες Βαγγελη,δηλ να τον βαλω στο κλουβι και να κλεισω την πορτα.τσιμπαει με ολη του την δυναμη.ετσι το μονο που εχω να κανω ειναι να του κανω το χατιρι και να τον αφηνω στην ησυχια του και να φευγω απο το κλουβι του.
αλλα και σε γενικες γραμμες δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειναι απο τα ησυχα πουλακια...το "δουλευει" το ραμφος του επανω μου...οπως τον πιασει!!!και δεν μπορω να του την κοψω αυτη την συνηθεια...

----------


## vagelis76

Νίκο το ράμφος του είναι το βασικό του όπλο...οπότε και αυτό χρησιμοποιεί.Εσένα σε δαγκώνει όταν πάς να το πάρεις από το κλουβί του ή ενώ τον έχεις επάνω σου?????
Αν συμβαίνει όταν είναι επάνω σου τότε μπορείς να τον αφήνεις στο πάτωμα ,κάτι που δεν αρέσει στα περισσότερα πουλιά και εσύ να είσαι όρθιος.Ετσι χάνει όλη του τη κυριαρχία και είναι"αναγκασμένος" να συνεργαστεί και συμμορφωθεί στα δικά σου όρια που του θέτεις.
Και δε λέω να του συμπεριφέρεσαι βίαια απλά να του βάζεις όρια και πάντα να έχεις εσύ το πάνω χέρι.
Αντιμετώπιζα το πρώτο καιρό το θέμα του δαγκώματος και τα χέρια μου έτρεχαν αίμα....τώρα πλέον με δαγκώνει (κατι που θεωρώ φυσιολογικό) μόνο όταν εγώ παραβώ τα δικά του όρια....και αυτά είναι όταν δεν ακολουθήσω το σωστό τρόπο που του έχω μάθει να βγαίνει από το κλουβί του,ή αν του πειράξω τα φτερά (συνήθως νέα) και εκείνος δε θέλει.Πλέον δε με ματώνει αλλά ανάλογα με το πόσο τον έχω ενοχλήσει είναι και η πίεση που ασκεί στο ράμφος του. 
Σαν πρώτη φάση απλά μου σπρώχνει τα δάχτυλα δείχνοντάς μου οτι δε θέλει π.χ. χάδια,αν εγώ συνεχίσω με δαγκώνει απαλά....αν πάλι εγώ δε συμμορφωθώ με σφίγγει πιο δυνατά.

----------


## ananda

Βαγγέλη σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη συμβουλή...
η αλήθεια είναι ότι σήμερα το απόγευμα που του άνοιξα το κλουβί και του έδινα το χέρι μου 2-3 φορές δεν ήρθε και έκανε τα δικά του...εγώ όμως του έκλεινα την πόρτα κατάμουτρα λέγοντάς του το γιατί 
την τέταρτη φορά που του έδωσα το χέρι μου όχι μόνο δεν προσπάθησε να με δαγκώσει αλλά μετά αφού ανέβηκε στο χέρι μου και πήγε στο ώμο μου έκανε και γλύκες!!!
τι να πώ?!
θα δούμε και αύριο...
Νίκο ...προσπάθησε το ίδιο

----------


## nicktzad

ορισμενες φορες με δαγκωνει οταν παω να τον παρω απο το κλουβι,ορισμενες οταν τον εχω πανω μου και δεν του δινω σημασια αλλα το προβλημα ειναι  οταν παω να τον βαλω στον κλουβι του.τοτε δεν θελει να μπει και οχι τσιμπαει αλλα κοντευει να μου κοψει τα δαχτυλα!!!τι μπορω να κανω??

----------


## nicktzad

αα και επισης τσιμπαει απιστευτα δυνατα οταν καθετε στον ωμο μου και εγω πλησιασω κανενα τηλ. στο αυτι για να μιλησω.εκει δεν ξερω τι παθαινει και τρελενεται....

----------


## vagelis76

1.όταν σε δαγκώνει την ώρα που πας να το πάρεις από το κλουβί του....τον αφήνεις πίσω και κλείνεις το κλουβί.Μετά από λίγη ώρα προσπαθείς ξανά και τον βγάζεις μόνο όταν δε προσπαθεί να σε δαγκώσει.
*2.*όταν σε δαγκώνει την ώρα που τον επιστρέφεις στο κλουβί είναι επειδή δε θέλει....μου το έκανε κι εμένα αυτό,πλέον τον στέλνω πετώντας στο κλουβί του και μάλιστα αν του πώ μπες μέσα...μπαίνει.Όχι πάντα,αλλά αν έχει χορτάσει χάδια και βόλτα ή είναι ώρα για ξεκούραση,τρυπώνει αμέσως.Στην αρχή που με δάγκωνε όταν τον επέστρεφα στο κλουβί του δοκίμασα να τον δελεάζω πριν τον βάλω μέσα με λιχουδιά...δεν έπιασε και πολύ γιατί δεν είναι και πολύ λιχούδης.Μετά έκανα το εξής....του χάιδευα το κεφάλι και τον έβαζα με τη πλάτη(ουρά) μέσα χωρίς στην ουσία να βλέπει....γιατί αν έπαιρνε χαμπάρι...μου γαντζώνονταν στα κάγκελα της εισόδου.Τώρα δεν έχουμε τέτοια θέματα...ξέρει οτι όταν θέλω εγώ να μπεί μέσα θα μπει ότι και να κάνει εκείνος.... 
*3.*Στον ώμο όταν είναι τα πουλιά σχεδόν όλα σε δαγκώνουν ή προσπαθούν να σε τρομάξουν με το ράμφος τους γιατί είναι σε ψηλό σημείο και έχουν την κυριαρχία.Επίσης τις περισσότερες φορές όταν πάς να τα πάρεις από εκεί...εκείνα τρέχουν και κρύβονται πίσω από τον αυχένα που δύσκολα φτάνει το χέρι μας...Εγώ τον ώμο τον έχω κόψει και όταν ανεβαίνει κάθεται λίγο  και όταν μου κάνει το δύσκολο να έρθει από εκεί...τον ενημερώνω οτι θα πρέπει να πάει στο κλουβί του(δείχνοντάς του) και τσούπ πετάει ποδαράκι και έρχεται στο χέρι μου.
*4.*Γενικά κάθε ξένο αντικείμενο που θα με δεί να κρατάω και περισσότερο οπώς είπες κι εσύ το τηλ.το θεωρεί ώς απειλή και πιστεύω από ζήλια λυσσάει.Δε μιλάω στο τηλ όταν είναι στον ώμο μου ή φροντίζω να φύγει από εκεί πριν βάλω το ακουστικό στο αυτί μου....

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα...

----------


## nicktzad

Βαγγελη για να τον βαλω στον κλουβι τον βαζω να καθησει στο δαχτυλο μου και με μια γρηγορη κινηση τον βαζω μεσα να καθησει σε μια πατηθρα και με γρηγορη κινηση κλεινω την πορτα.αν δεν προλαβω και βγει στην πορτα τοτε αφου εχει καταλαβει οτι θελω να τον βαλω μεσα.....*ποιος ειδε το θεριο και δεν το φοβηθηκε!!!!*

Ενας αλλος τροπος που χρησιμοποιω ειναι να τον δελεαζω με κανενα κομματι μηλο η καμια αλλη τροφη αλλα δεν μπορω να πω οτι πιανει ιδιαιτερα.
Καλα για να τον στειλω πετωντας στο κλουβι και μαλιστα να μπει και μεσα μονος του δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση.αν καταφερω κατι τετοιο θα ειμαι θεος!!!!
Δυσκολο πουλι μου εκατσε για πρωτο ή δεν ξερω εγω να το χειριστω.

Οσο για το τηλ. προσπαθω να το αποφευγω αλλα καμια φορα ξεχνιεμαι....μου το θυμιζει ομως αυτος αμεσως!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Νικόλα ένα "κλασσικό" πουλί έχεις που έχει καλομάθει πιστεύω.Άποψη μου...πρέπει να δουλέψεις λίγο τη κακή συμπεριφορά με την αντίστοιχη επίπτωση....ένα είδος τιμωρίας(μη ξεσηκωθείτε...δε μπορώ να το εκφράσω καλύτερα).Δηλαδή όπως τον επιβραβεύεις όταν έρχεται εκτελεί αυτό που θέλεις έτσι και του "στερείς" π.χ. την έξοδο όταν δε βγαίνει με το σωστό τρόπο.Αν πάρεις εσύ το πάνω χέρι,τότε το πουλί θα ακολουθεί το τρόπο που εσύ θέλεις,αρκεί να ακολουθείς συνέχεια το ίδιο και να μη αλλάζεις εσύ συνήθειες.Ξεσπάσματα θα υπάρχουν και κάποιες "αταξίες" κατά καιρούς από το πουλί,άλλωστε δεν είναι ρομποτάκι.Αν κι εγώ πιστεύω (από τον δικό μου)οτι πολύ συχνά μου τα κάνει για να με δοκιμάσει....και αν του περάσει να αλλάξουμε τη διαδικασία που ακολουθούμε.

----------


## warlock

> για κάποιο λόγο προσπαθεί να με δαγκώσει όταν βάζω το χέρι μου στο κλουβί


Βγάζει το αίσθημα της κυριαρχίας στον χώρο του αλλά και της προστασίας ,που και τα δύο είναι πολύ ισχυρά εκείνη την ώρα .


Ένας τρόπος που ακολουθώ εγώ είναι ο εξής. Πηγαίνω κοντά στο κλουβί ,ανοίγω την πόρτα του φωνάζω "έλα" ,αυτός τρέχει και καλά φουριόζος και φουντωμένος να το παίξει αντράκι (πολύ γέλιο) ,ανεβαίνει στην πόρτα και μόλις του βάζω το δάχτυλό μου ,ανεβαίνει και ηρεμέι .
Δεν προτείνεται και ιδιαίτερα να χώνεις ξαφνικά το δάχτυλό σου στο κλουβί και να τον αναγκάζεις να ανέβει .Εγώ είδα αποτέλεσμα με αυτόν τον τρόπο .Του δίνεις και το δικαίωμα να επιλέξει αν θέλει να βγει ή όχι .
Επίσης σημαντικό ,δεν καθαρίζουμε το κλουβί μπροστά τους .Τα απομακρύνουμε ωστε να μην μας βλέπουν τι κάνουμε .Τσαντίζονται όσο και αν μας ξέρουνε (μπορεί όχι όλα),γιατι το θεωρούν εισβολή και είναι λογικό .

----------


## ananda

παιδιά με το δικό μου η συμβουλή του Βαγγέλη έπιασε !!!
σήμερα του άνοιξα την πόρτα στο κλουβί του και ήρθε κατευθείαν στο χέρι μου χωρίς δαγκωματιές χωρίς τίποτα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Μπορείτε να παίζεται το παιχνίδι του έλα και του κάτω.Τον αφήνουμε στο πάτωμα και λέμε έλα προτείνοντας το δάχτυλο.Μετά κάτω και τον αφήνουμε στο πάτωμα.Πέντε φορές από τρία τέσσερα σετ την ημέρα θα το μάθει σαν παιχνίδι και μετά θα βγαίνει και θα μπαίνει στο κλουβί του άνετα.Κάθε φορά που θα εκτελεί σταματάμε και επιβραβεύουμε με ότι στο πουλάκι μας αρέσει**.Το ανέφερε και ο Βαγγέλης παραπάνω .Απλά ίδια λέξη πάντα σε αυτό που θέλουμε να κάνει για να μην μπερδεύεται.*

----------


## Nikkk

Ναι κ εγώ με το κοκατίλ μου το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω με το δάγκωμα, μπορεί να το έχω με τις ώρες στον ώμο, να πηγαινοέρχομαι, να κάνω δουλειές κ να μη πτοείται απο τίποτα αλλά όταν δεί δάχτυλο αρχίζει τις δαγκωνιές! Επίσης κ καμιά φορά του φταίει το αυτί μου! πολύ ωραίες οι συμβουλές, θα τις εφαρμόσω άμεσα!! Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## sakis_mar

Να ρωτησω και εγω κατι? Απο σημερα μου τσαμπουκαλευεται οταν παω να του αλλαξω την εφημεριδα, πως να το χειριστω?


Να τον βγαλω απο το κλουβι και να το αλλαξω? Αν και παλι θα τσαμπουκαλευτει το βγαλσιμο του απο αυτοΝα το κανω καθως τον ταιζω και ειναι απασχολημενος?Να αλλαξω κανονικα την εφημεριδα και παραλληλα να δαγκωνει?
Τι λετε?

----------


## vagelis76

Το καλύτερο πιστεύω είναι να του καθαρίζεις το κλουβί όσο είναι μακρυά από αυτό.Το πιθανότερο είναι να έχει αυτή τη συμπεριφορά γιατί υπερασπίζεται το χώρο του.
Θανάση έχει στο χέρι σου ένα "δυνατό" χαρτί....το ταΐζεις ακόμα με κρέμα(αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά) οπότε εκμεταλλεύσου αυτό.Μπορεί να πετύχεις παραπάνω πράγματα απ ότι θα μπορούσες αν έτρωγε μόνος του.

----------


## sakis_mar

Ναι τον εχω 2 μερες (ειναι 2 μηνων) και τον ταιζω με κρεμα, αλλα τρωει και μονος του μηλο με παπαγαλοτροφη...

Οποτε να το αλλαζω καθως τον ταιζω? _(Θελω να ειναι καθαρο το ζωντανο και πρεπει να το αλλαζω 2 φορες την μερα σιγουρα με τον ρυθμο αυτο..._)

----------


## CenotapheR

Παιδιά καλησπέρα!  Είπα να γράψω εδώ παρά να ανοίξω νέο θέμα. Υιοθέτησα εδώ και 2,5 μήνες ένα θηλυκό lovebird. Από το προηγούμενο της περιβάλλον πρέπει να ήταν εξοικειωμένη με την ανθρώπινη παρουσία. Από το ανέβασμα στο κεφάλι περάσαμε στο ανέβασμα στον ώμο αλλά θέλω να τονίσω κάτι που συμβαίνει τώρα τελευταία. Ενώ ανεβαίνει και τρώει από το χέρι δίχως κάποιο δισταγμό, οι δαγκωματιές της είναι ήπιας μορφής. Όταν όμως η ίδια έρχεται να με βρει και να με "ψιχουλέψει" (να εξερευνήσει τα δάχτυλα μου), δαγκώνει και δαγκώνει άσχημα. Για την ακρίβεια έχω παρατηρήσει πως ψάχνει για νεκρό δέρμα και τραβά πετσάκια και τα τρώει, όπως επίσης πάει εκεί που με έχει πληγιάσει, έχει γίνει κόκκινη η περιοχή και ξαναδαγκώνει στο ίδιο σημείο. Σίγουρα δεν δαγκώνει επιθετικά, εκείνη έρχεται σε μένα (όλα αυτά εκτός κλουβιού) απλά και εγώ προσπαθώ να κάνω υπομονή και να μην απομακρύνω τα χέρια μου αλλά πονάω πολύ. Βλέπετε έχει μεγαλό αρκετά το ράμφος της μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα και έχει γίνει πιο μυτερό. Αφήστε που όταν το απομακρύνω, τραβώ και αυτή όταν έχει χώσει για τα καλά το ράμφος της. Για παράδειγμα σήμερα το απόγευμα μετά από το δάχτυλα μου περπάτησε όλο το χέρι προς τα πάνω και δάγκωνε πάλι τις πέτρες από την αλυσίδα που φορώ γύρω από τον λαιμό μου. Δεν καταλαβαίνει όμως πως κάτω από τις πέτρες βρίσκεται δέρμα και με κερνά κάτι "ωραίες" δαγκωματιές. Ακόμα και σε αυτό ήταν πιο προσεκτική μερικές βδομάδες πιο πριν.  Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν τις έχω πάρει μεγάλο κλουβί και παιχνίδια να απασχολείται, ξέρω πως μπορεί να φταίει σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Για αυτό την αφήνω όλη την ημέρα έξω.  Τι να κάνω; Πως μπορώ να την κάνω να δαγκώνει πιο ήπια ή και καθόλου;

----------


## moustakias

Νίκο συνήθως δαγκώνει όπως είπες και εσύ τα σημεία που πιστεύει οτι μπορεί να δαγκώσει.
Οταν βλεπεις οτι ψαχνεται να δαγκωσει κανε το χερι σου μπουνιά για να μην βρίσκει αδυνατο σημείο αλλα ένα συμπαγές χοντρό πράγμα.
Θα δείς οτι θα το ελλατωσει. Στους παπαγάλους αρέσει να δαγκώνουν άκρες και γωνίες για να τις δοκιμάζουν.
Ακολουθα και τις συμβουλες των άλλων και μην το αφήνεις να ανεβαίνει στον ώμο σου.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Απλα οταν θα σε δαγκωνει θα του αποσπας την προσοχη, θα του λες "οχι", "μη", "κακο" και τετοια.. 

Εαν το κανεις μπουνια το χερι σου απλα δεν θα μπορει να σε δαγκωνει κι οποτε βρει την ευκαιρια θα σε δαγκωσει ενω εαν του αποσπας την προσοχη θα το ελλατωσει.

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι το δαγκωμα των lovebirds ειναι δυνατο αλλα εαν προσπαθησεις να αντεξεις μερικα δαγκωματα θα καταλαβει οτι δεν μασας και θα το κοψει!

----------


## CenotapheR

Eυχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας!

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν θα την κρατήσω άλλο, μετά το σημερινό που της έκανα, κρίνω τον εαυτό μου ακατάλληλο και πρωτού βγω στο εκτελεστικό απόσπασμα σκέφτομαι να την παραδώσω σε κανά παιδί του φόρουμ γιατί πράγματικα αξίζουν τα καλύτερα σε αυτό το lovebird. Είναι επιζών! Σήμερα θεώρησα πως κόντεψα να την ξεκάνω και δεν το ήθελα, ούτε θέλω κάτι τέτοιο. Απλά έχουν περάσει 2 μήνες, ακόμα την έχω σε μικρό κλουβί, πετάει όλη την ημέρα έξω αλλά δεν έχει πολλά να κάνει και να απασχολείτε. Είναι παρηγοριά αλλά όπως είπα της αξίζουν περισσότερα και σαν άνεργος δεν μπορώ να καλύψω τις ανάγκες της και να της δώσω αυτά που θέλει, πχ ένα μεγάλο κλουβί γεμάτο καλούδια έτσι ώστε να κάνω και εγώ την υπομονή να την εκπαιδεύσω. Κάποιες φορές χρειάζεται να λείπω για πολλές ώρες, ίσως και ολόκληρη μέρα από το σπίτι και δεν μπορώ να την κουβαλώ αριστερά και δεξιά. Στην γειτονιά τυχαίνει να είναι ένα lovebird στην βεράντα μιας πολυκατοικίας και όταν την μεταφέρω με το κλουβί, ξεσηκώνονται και τα 2. Θέλει παρέα και είναι καλύτερα να ταιριάξει με ένα άλλο lovebird.

Έτσι και αλλιώς δεν την αγόρασα, βρέθηκε στο άλσος της Ν. Σμύρνης να περιφέρεται και αφού την αφήσαμε σε κοντινό pet-shop, θεώρησα πως θα ήταν και για τους 2 μας (το lovebird και μένα) να την υιοθετήσω. 2 μήνες μετά θεωρώ πως δεν θα αντέξω τις ενοχές αν πεθάνει στα χέρια μου, προτιμώ να βρεθεί σε ένα πλούσιο και κατάλληλο περιβάλλον.

----------

